# Hatteras next week.



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Coming down next week. I understand its been a bit slow recently but hoping to hear about mullet in the surf. Any reports of of the little guys Showing in the surf yet?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

If you're talkin Hatteras, I've seen a few nice ones caught .... but most are small but still eaters .... hopefully some cooler weather shows and brings em in .... plenty of fleas ... but plenty of crabs here to chew em off .... just got back from Cape Point Campground walkin dog ..... the place is packed, never seen so many Campers ..


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. My post was Not clear, sorry. I was asking about finger mullet. Any evidence of the mullet run heating up?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

phillyguy said:


> Thanks for the reply. My post was Not clear, sorry. I was asking about finger mullet. Any evidence of the mullet run heating up?





phillyguy said:


> Thanks for the reply. My post was Not clear, sorry. I was asking about finger mullet. Any evidence of the mullet run heating up?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes .... theres finger mullet in the surf, not in large numbers yet ..... also glass minnows ... Spanish and Blues on the point if conditions are right ....


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats the point looking like, getting any pointier?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Not much .... but it is growing a little ..... the kiddie pool in the middle is filling with sand and needs flushing ...


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

River said:


> Not much .... but it is growing a little ..... the kiddie pool in the middle is filling with sand and needs flushing ...


Probably get a good flush this week.


----------



## Cathode (Sep 23, 2020)

any updates?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

12 supposed to open later on today from the bridge to Rodanthe gonna take a few days for Avon to dry up from the pier to Foodlion .... coming into Buxton, lots of sand and water on 12, hope that clears up today ... Surfs calming a little but some fisherman who have been brave enough to go out on lower tides where possible have caught some slot drum and a few Citations ... Things should get much better over the next couple days .... and the bite should be good .... I hope ....


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

One more thing .... if you folks want to know what the surf looks like on Hatteras Village beaches .... Google .... Durant Station Webcam .... the cameras furnished by Outter Beaches Reality and is installed on the third floor deck of a friends Condo .... I check it every morning ...


----------

